# Unfair pay



## teresamcconaha1972 (7 mo ago)

I don't think it's fair to the drivers that they only get paid for a ride $2 when gas is over $5 when they charge a rider $20 we only get $8 that's not right when it's our gas and they don't pay from the time we leave our spot to the rival we don't get paid until the passenger gets in the car and that's not right or Fair


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So why are you still doing it?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Life isn't fair.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I interviewed for a job today.
I don't need the money, I just am getting bored. My job is too easy.

I responded to an ad for delivery drivers for MMJ.
A local pot shop needs delivery drivers.

They've had trouble getting people to work. People that didn't show up drunk or high, or rip them off .. or show up at all. He seemed excited to welcome me aboard.
I had to bring up the subject of the 'compensation package.'

It was $15 an hour, plus tips, plus a $5 per shift gas allowance.
I gasped.

I pointed out that they figured that I'd be driving about 200 miles a shift. Did some quick math and said 'that amounts to 2.5 cents per mile' and 'my car won't move 200 miles for $5'.
"Well, yea, but you get tips."
'Tips are mine, not for you to spend on my gas and wear on the car. That is MY money, not yours.'
Blank look.
I pointed out that 'IRS allows over 59 cents as a deduction. Uber charges its customers 90 cents per mile, and our local cab company charge 136 cents per mile. 2.5 cents seems a little ... um, low.' And, 'after I pay my gas bill, I will actually be making less than $8 an hour.'

Tips was brought up again, which I dismissed again, as being MY money - not to be considered part of the compensation package because the tip transaction did not involve them in any way.

They wouldn't budge.
Neither would I.

'Thank you for your time. I'm sorry we couldn't come to agreement. If things should change give me a call.'

There's no way they can force you to take 'unfair wages'.
You have to consent to being ravaged by these asses.
You must like it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

teresamcconaha1972 said:


> I don't think it's fair to the drivers that they only get paid for a ride $2 when gas is over $5 when they charge a rider $20 we only get $8 that's not right when it's our gas and they don't pay from the time we leave our spot to the rival we don't get paid until the passenger gets in the car and that's not right or Fair


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

teresamcconaha1972 said:


> I don't think it's fair to the drivers that they only get paid for a ride $2 when gas is over $5 when they charge a rider $20 we only get $8 that's not right when it's our gas and they don't pay from the time we leave our spot to the rival we don't get paid until the passenger gets in the car and that's not right or Fair


Why not
You agree to do it
I don’t 🤣🤣


----------

